# Stella Maxwell - Fenty x Puma by Rihanna F/W 2016.17 New York x18



## brian69 (15 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## koftus89 (15 Feb. 2016)

danke schön.


----------



## king2805 (4 Apr. 2016)

danke klassebilder


----------



## maxatpaylashmak (10 Aug. 2016)

Stunning pictures


----------

